

Show HN: Rap Connects – Find every rap collaboration - charkubi
http://www.rapconnects.com

======
pennyak
This is awesome! Definitely will be able to utilize this to find new songs.
Sadly, not every song between 2 artists shows up.

~~~
charkubi
OP here, thanks! Which 2 artists are missing songs?

~~~
pennyak
You're welcome. An example is: I searched Eminem, clicked on Royce da 5'9" and
the only song that came up was Bad Meets Evil even though they have done an
entire album together. Same goes with D12. There's only 3 songs, but they've
done 2 albums worth of songs together.

